# أسعى للدخول في عالم تجارة السيارات المستعملة



## عبد.الرحمن (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم سيارات وجرارات بمصر

ارجو من الإخوة الأحباب من لديهم خبرات في تجارة السيارات المستعملة أن يساعدوني ببعض المعلومات

حيث أني توكلت على الله وبدأت أخوض مجال تجارة السيارات المستعملة وبدأت أجمع معلومات وخبرات العاملين في هذا المجال معتمدا على بعض معلوماتي من الدراسة واحتكاكي بالسيارات في التدريب في بعض مراكز الخدمة وأريد أن أعرف كيف أبدأ بشكل صحيح وبمقدار رأس المال الذي أبدأ به ونوع السيارات الذي أبدأ به وهكذا 

جزاكم الله خيراً للمساعدة.​ 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:




مَنْ كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته، ومن يسَّر على مُعسر يسَّر الله عليه في الدُّنيا والآخرة، ومن فرَّج عن مسلم كربة من كرب الدنيا؛ فرَّج الله عنه كُربةً من كُرَب يوم القيامة 



صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.


----------



## muhad00 (23 أبريل 2011)

تفضل سيارات من كوريا

http://global.encar.com/global/choose_yours/vehicle_detail.jsp?carid=6207017


----------



## muhad00 (23 أبريل 2011)

http://global.encar.com/global_ar/about_us.html
بالعربي

محمد


----------



## muhad00 (23 أبريل 2011)

افضل الانوع للتجارة هي الكوري
محمد-فلسطين


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (24 أبريل 2011)

_جزاك الله خيراً أنتظر المزيد_


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (25 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

أنتظر المزيد من إخواننا الخبرات في هذا المجال والاساتذة المشرفين


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (26 أبريل 2011)

هل الموضوع صعب لهذه الدرجة ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (27 أبريل 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده **** سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## hany dif (28 أبريل 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أرجو من الله ان توفق فى حياة العمالية الجديدة وان يبارك لك فى عملك الحر الجديد وبداية مباشرة ان تعتمد على نفسك ..دون الاعتماد او البحث عن وظيفة فى احد الشركات ..حتى يكون عندك طموح وتحيقق هدفك والاستمرارفى عالم البزنس بنجاح وتتقن عملك جيداً حتى يبارك الله فى عملك ويرزقك الحللال الطيب ........
اولا واهم الاشياء التى يجب مراعتها هى الصدق والامانة (قال رسول الله صلى الله علية وسلم .. من غشنافليس من )
ثانياً انت اجتهت وسلكت الخطوة الاولة الصحيحة .. بالاحتكاك واخذ الخبرة من بعض الاماكن ...
ثالتاً يجب عرفة الاماكن واسواق السيارات على مستوى الجمهورية ولا يقتصر على بعض الاماكن المحيطة بك..
رابعاً تقيمك للسيارة ومدى حالة المحرك والشاسية والجسم الخارجى وقدرة التعرف على ان السيارة سليمة او 
معيبة او قم صاحبة باعمال بها مثل ( اعمال سمكرة ودهان او عمرة محرك ...الخ )
وهل السيارة عملت حادث من قبل اوسليمة او تم اعمال دهان على سبيل الحفاظ على شكل ومظهرالسيارة 
ويلزمك الخبرة الكافية لمعرفة وتقيمك للسيارة حتى لا تعرض نفسك للوقع فى عملية غش 
خامساً انشاءمجموعة من العلقات والصداقات 
سادساً دراسة ممطتلبات السوق من حيث العض والطلب مثل رغبة البعض فى سيارات معينة من حيث جهة التصنيع 
مثل السيارات اليابنية او الكورية او الصينية او الامريكية.......الخ
او مثل نوع معين اوماركة معينة مثل تويوتا او هوينداى او هوندا او كيا.....الخ 
سابعا لاتقحم نفسك فى شراء بعض الماركات الغريبة او التى تبحث عن زبون عشان يشتريها حتى يتاح لك الفرصة 
فى البيع بسهولة ويسر لادارة راس المال بطريقة سريع حتى تحقق ربح سريع..
ثامناً الداعية الجيدة عن نفسك ومشروعك وهدفك من خلل هذاالمشروع ومدى جديتك ..
تاسعاً الموقع او المقر او المعرض ... ودة يطتلب موقع متميز ودة تكلفتة اعالى حاجة ونتى وشطرطك ...
عاشراً بعد اكتساب سمعة جيدة ممكن ان لاتستهلك راسمال ويمكن عرض سيارات الغير ....
ارجو من الله ان يبرك لك وتوفق


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا أخ هاني والله معلومات مهمة فعلاً


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (29 أبريل 2011)

هل من مساعدة أخرى من الأخوة المشرفين جزاهم الله خيراً


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (30 أبريل 2011)

هل من مزيد من الخبرات في سوق السيارات المستعملة ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عمار ابو ياسر (3 مايو 2011)

السيارات اليابانيه هي الافضل


----------



## عمار ابو ياسر (3 مايو 2011)

الكوريه هم زينه


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (3 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ عمار


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (3 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ عمار


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (8 مايو 2011)

هل أجد عند إخواننا معلومة عن أي المستوى الأفضل للتجارة في السيارات المستعملة

هل هو المستوى المواضع من السيارات الفيات والبولونيز والسيات والشاهين والريجاتا ..........الخ
أم هو المستوى المرتفع نسبيا من السيارات الأعلى في السعر من الالماني والامريكي والسيارات الجديدة عموما .


----------



## حلمجميل (10 مايو 2011)

انت جامعة ايه؟


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (23 مايو 2011)

هندسة المطرية جامعة حلوان ان شاء الله


----------

